# Naked pics!!!



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

we all know why you clicked on this thread.....jokes on you!

but seriously, a chicken with no clothes on is one ugly son of a gun!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It takes a special someone to love that look.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

What are these?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

...chickens


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oops, I left out "breed of chickens"


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Now that made me gag a bit. Please tell me this is not what will happen to my chickens when they molt? I can handle some feathers missing but not all of them.

Roscoe, you are a dawg.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

picture #3 is some naked neck chickens...yes, that is actually a breed.
all of the rest i do not know. i just know they are naked and UUUUUUUUUU-GLY


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

This one belongs to a friend of mine and she calls her Kung-Fu Henny








Photo by Zazouse


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

hahaha nice!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They all look like they need Coppertone sun block 50+. I do coat naked backs with it.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't know if I'd like the full nudists, but I love love love my naked necks. They're the cutest chicks ever!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Too cute!!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

reminds me of those vulture things on the Jungle Book


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The ones with the bow ties definitely do!

I try to breed for homozygous naked neckism, if you're going to go naked you can't be censored after all!


----------

